# Have a good visit!



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently talking to some of my cousins on the phone who were visiting my parents. At the end of the conversation, I wanted to say "Have a good visit!" (in Chinese) since one of them speaks Mandarin. Do you know how I could say this in Chinese?
Thanks!


----------



## hupiri

你可以说「（祝/希望 你们）玩得开心」。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Visit is often translated as 参观、访问、拜访, but they are all formal words that are rarely used in daily life. In the context of visiting elder relatives, I just use 看. For example, 你去看我奶奶了啊。 Or to be a little more formal, I will say 你去看望我奶奶了啊。

And "have a good visit" is more rarely said in daily life when the visit is visiting relatives... Seems that I never said or heard it in my life... just don't say like that...

祝你参观愉快 is ok.
祝你拜访愉快... no, It's almost impossible to say like this.


----------



## hupiri

抱歉，不同意retrogradedwithwind的回答。在这里日常是不会说「祝你参观愉快」的，甚至「拜访」都会更好一些，「参观」一般是和景点、建筑物、展览等词连用。

The literal translation of "Have a good visit!" is "拜访愉快", but we don't say that on the phone.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

没说清楚啊。我是说，参观工厂或景区的时候，说"祝你参观愉快"还算常见。


----------



## happyeveryday

I think 祝你们玩的开心 is really well.


----------



## yuechu

Thank you all for your replies!


----------



## AlvinWu

simply 玩得开心 will be ok


----------



## yuechu

I hope people don't mind if I add to this thread from a few years ago! I was wondering about the interrogative form.

My parents recently traveled to a different city to visit a friend. If I wanted to ask "How was your visit?", would "你们玩得开心?" work? (I hope I chose the correct "de"!) I think "你们玩得开心?" might sound more like "Did you have fun?", right?

Thanks!


----------



## gonecar

yuechu said:


> 大家好！
> 
> I was recently talking to some of my cousins on the phone who were visiting my parents. At the end of the conversation, I wanted to say "Have a good visit!" (in Chinese) since one of them speaks Mandarin. Do you know how I could say this in Chinese?
> Thanks!


To be colloquial, you can say 去了多坐(一)会儿, 吃了饭再走！
(Literally, it means to say that you hope they can stay longer [like sitting on the sofa] in your home, indicating that they are welcomed and that you don't want them to leave too soon, for you want them to have more good time there and even a good meal. All this would line up with your greeting-have a good visit-in the context.Or simply you can say 去了以后要|吃好|喝好|玩好.)


----------



## gonecar

yuechu said:


> I hope people don't mind if I add to this thread from a few years ago! I was wondering about the interrogative form.
> 
> My parents recently traveled to a different city to visit a friend. If I wanted to ask "How was your visit?", would "你们玩得开心?" work? (I hope I chose the correct "de"!) *I think "你们玩得开心?" might sound more like "Did you have fun?", right?*
> 
> Thanks!


Yes. That's right. But it's better to add a 吗 at the end of your question sentence.


----------



## SuperXW

gonecar said:


> But it's better to add a 吗 at the end of your question sentence.


Yeah. Actually it's a must. Without 吗, people can hardly tell whether it is a question or a statement.
Chinese cannot use a rising intonation to mark a question.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Gonecar and SuperXW! 😃



gonecar said:


> 去了多坐(一)会儿, 吃了饭再走！


Does 去了 here mean something like "Once you get there, ..." ?


----------



## gonecar

yuechu said:


> Thanks, Gonecar and SuperXW! 😃
> 
> 
> Does 去了 here mean something like "Once you get there, ..." ?


Yes, it does.


----------

